# Parents of teenagers!



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 28, 2012)

Nicked from elsewhere 
http://behavioraldiabetesinstitute.org/downloads/Teen-Etiquette-for-parents.pdf

Oh I so wish that was around when I was younger. Mind you there was no home blood tests then.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha! I was just about to post that here myself Sue.

Very interesting to see it presented from a Teen's perspective. Could begin some very useful/fruitful conversations between a parent and young person.

Bit confusing that it starts with '7'. Looks like it is designed to be printed with page 2 back to back to that it makes a zig-zag fold.


----------



## pgcity (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it too late to give this to my mum? I'm 44


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 30, 2012)

There are times when a 'like' button would come in handy!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2012)

Actually, this would be useful to give to anyone who tries to be too overprotective about someone else's diabetes


----------



## Amanda102 (Nov 19, 2012)

I like this! Unfortunately I think I am teetering on the brink of falling into some of these traps! Fortunately Hannah isn't officially a teenager until next April so I've got time to sort myself out and give my head a shake before then!


----------



## Dory (Jan 2, 2013)

pgcity said:


> Is it too late to give this to my mum? I'm 44



just what I was thinking too (although I'm 31, does that make a difference?? )

i'd love to get my mother on here so she could read what we actually have to go through and what is acceptable help and what is just plain cosseting - but she'll claim ignornance of how to use the site!!


----------

